# who makes there own gear?



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

i make my own fina ,have yet to try to make my own gear with anything else .if you have directions on conversions please make a thread  in here and post them thanks


----------



## Tinytim (Dec 31, 2003)

i havent yet but soon i will be making my own fina and syno


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

Only fina so far but I'd love to learn.


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

i would like to try making fina. i am trying to gather as much info as i can so i can do it right.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 1, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Dec 31 2003, 05:30 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Dec 31 2003, 05:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> i would like to try making fina. i am trying to gather as much info as i can so i can do it right. [/b][/quote]
 Once you get your kit and fina pellets just use one of the links with pics that go step by step. It should be cake.


----------



## coachj (Jan 8, 2004)

hi guys, im new to this particular site but belong to many others. as far as this topic goes, im also hoping to start making my own brews. actually im really thinkin of making my own line since the UG market is so good and ive scored such a good powder source. well looks like a cool site so look forward to bein here more often.
-coachj


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 8, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-coachj+Jan 8 2004, 12:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coachj @ Jan 8 2004, 12:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> hi guys, im new to this particular site but belong to many others. as far as this topic goes, im also hoping to start making my own brews. actually im really thinkin of making my own line since the UG market is so good and ive scored such a good powder source. well looks like a cool site so look forward to bein here more often.
-coachj [/b][/quote]
 Welcome bro, good to have ou here.


----------



## yngguns (Feb 2, 2004)

i tried making my own test using the cattle implants. it worked pretty well but i started having sore nips, then i realized the friggin implants had a whorehouse full of estrogen in it! needless to say the gear available in mexico was a far wiser choice for me.... guns


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 2, 2004)

yngguns said:
			
		

> i tried making my own test using the cattle implants. it worked pretty well but i started having sore nips, then i realized the friggin implants had a whorehouse full of estrogen in it! needless to say the gear available in mexico was a far wiser choice for me.... guns



Sounds like you tried making Synovex.


----------



## tee (Feb 7, 2004)

You definitely want to use a conversion kit with the Syno, and then rinse the hell out of it! Also make sure to have some anti-Es on hand in case of problems. Converted Syno is great Test though and works really well with Fina. Its a little more difficult to convert than Fina, but its not too bad.


----------



## jsjs24 (Feb 7, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> You definitely want to use a conversion kit with the Syno, and then rinse the hell out of it! Also make sure to have some anti-Es on hand in case of problems. Converted Syno is great Test though and works really well with Fina. Its a little more difficult to convert than Fina, but its not too bad.



Synovex = test propionate + estrogen


----------



## tee (Feb 7, 2004)

There is also the conversion kit that makes test w/ no ester. I prefer the test prop kit though.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 12, 2004)

I've made my own Test Cyp, EQ and Deca and of course fina. It's the way to go. Below are instructions for a few different powders.
Harvey Balboner, Kitchen Chemist, Super Chicken and Basskiller are just a handful of guys who are geniuses in this field.

Instructions for Making Injectables from Powders 
Instructions for Making Injectables from Powders 
By: Harvey Balboner 


Test Enanthate 5 gram conversion 

Needed 
5 grams test E 
1ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5% BA 
15.25 ml sesame oil 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 


1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 

Makes 20ml @ 250mg/ml 

Test Enanthate 10 gram conversion 

Needed 
10 grams test E 
2ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5% BA 
30.5 ml sesame oil 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 


1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 

Makes 40ml @ 250mg/ml 

Test Cypionate 5 gram conversion 

Needed 
5 grams test c 
1ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5% BA 
15.25 ml sesame oil 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 


1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 


Makes 20ml @ 250mg/ml 

Test Cypionate 10 gram conversion 

Needed 
10 grams test c 
2ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5% BA 
30.5 ml sesame oil 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 


1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 


Makes 40ml @ 250mg/ml 

Equipoise (EQ) for 5 grams of powder (eq is actually liquid at room temp.) 

Needed 
5 grams EQ 
20.50 ml oil 
.75 ml Benzyl Alcohol = 3% BA 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 


1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 

Makes 25ml @ 200mg/ml 

Equipoise (EQ) for 10 grams of powder (eq is actually liquid at room temp.) 

Needed 
10 grams EQ 
41 ml oil 
1.5 ml Benzyl Alcohol = 3% BA 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 

Makes 50ml @ 200mg/ml 

1 ml of EQ is 1.18 grams 
Grams * 0.85 = ml of Bold Undec to use. 

EQ is virtually idiot proof, so I would recommend making all of your product in one sitting if you have more than 5 or 10 grams of EQ, instead of trying to weigh out 5 or 10 grams of it. 

Test Prop for 5 grams 

Needed 
5 grams powder 
36.25 ml sesame oil 
2.5ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5% 
7.5ml Benzyl Benzoate =15% 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA & BB to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 

Makes 50 ml @ 100mg/ml 

Test Prop for 10 grams 

Needed 
10 grams powder 
72.5 ml sesame oil 
5ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5% 
15ml Benzyl Benzoate = 15% 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA & BB to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 

Makes 100 ml @ 100mg/ml 

Deca for 5 grams 

needed 
5 grams powder 
18.75ml sesame oil 
1.25ml BA 5% 
1.25ml BB 5% 
Syringes 
Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA & BB to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution. 

Makes 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml 

Deca for 10 grams 

needed 
10 grams powder 
37.5 ml sesame oil 
2.5ml BA 5% 
2.5ml BB 5% 
Syringes 
Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA & BB to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through whatman into solution. 

Makes 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml 

Tren for 5 grams 

Needed 
5 grams tren powder 
43.75 ml sesame oil 
2.5 ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5% 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 

1. Weigh out 5 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 

Makes 50 ml @ 100mg/ml 

Tren for 10 grams

Needed 
10 grams tren powder 
84.5 ml sesame oil 
5 ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5% 
Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc 
18 or 20 gauge needles 
mixing Vial 
Sterile Vial 
Whatman sterile filter 

1. Weigh out 10 grams of powder. 
2. Place powder in vial. 
3. Add BA to the vial. 
4. Heat oil in the oven to help sterilize it, heat to at least 212 degrees F. I usually heat my oil at 275 to be sure, I put the oil in a muffin pan, just fill one of the indentions this is plenty for these experiments. Also heat more oil than you need, as you will not be able to get it all out of the pan. 
5. Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later. Gently shake vial. 
6. Heat mixture if necessary. I like heating my powder products, by placing the vial in a frying pan, and placing it on the eye of the stove. 
7. Place a 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial attach Whatman sterile filter. 
8. Place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure. 
9. Draw out solution with a syringe, run though Whatman filter. 
10. Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution. 

Makes 100 ml @ 100mg/ml


----------



## yngguns (Mar 6, 2004)

i would love to make my own as long as it would save me some cash.. i looked for some raw powder sources but all i can find is too far away to try and get into the states... i get paranoid enough getting a domestic shipment never mind a package from overseas... guns


----------



## tee (Mar 6, 2004)

Fina and synovex are legal. So are the conversion kits. They only become illegal when the kits are combined with the implants.


----------



## LORDBLiTZ (Mar 7, 2004)

Sup jack. I've made loads of gear


----------



## JUST ME (Jul 31, 2004)

Just fina .Always wanted to try some homemaid goodies but it lookes 2 hard for a guy like me.I have NO PATENTS


----------



## GearMan (Aug 20, 2004)

I've made my share over the last 21 years.


----------



## war nerve (Aug 31, 2004)

Fina...if I can make it anyone can


----------



## rebhchad (Sep 1, 2004)

damn, u could make a butt load of money making your own shit!  plus have ur own gear whenever u want it.


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 1, 2004)

where can we get the powder for the 'recipies'? I'm already tired of waiting now 18 days for shipment of some test enth.


----------



## war nerve (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm already tired of waiting now 18 days for shipment of some test enth.


$hit man. Your in Texas. Why didnt you go to Mexico?


----------



## bigmark3d (Jan 9, 2005)

if u go to mexico how do u get it across the border? if u dont wanna post it can u pm me. cause i live in texas as well.


----------



## Little Man (Jul 29, 2005)

how does it stay sterile in a muffin pan? just the heating of it? and do you take it directly from heat to a sterile vial? wouldnt i just be able to heat the oil in an open vial ?


----------

